# rodekro-fiskepark dänemark



## kenito (26. Juli 2009)

wie angelt ihr in dänemark oder rodekro-fiskepark??


----------



## andreheise (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: rodekro-fiskepark dänemark*

Verstehe zwar deine Frage nicht ganz, denke aber, dass ich zu Rødekro was sagen kann 

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich nach DK ausgewandert. Leider bin ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es sich hier bestimmt gut angeln lässt.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich dann endlich eine Rute gekauft und mein Glück an meinem Geburtstag und den darauf folgenden Tagen am Put & Take in Arrild Ferieby versucht. Nach ca. 15 Stunden hatte ich immer noch keinen einzigen Fang. Fische waren da schon und lustig gesprungen sind sie auch. Nur hatten die einfach keinen Hunger. Die einzigen, welche dort fette Beute machten waren die Fliegenfischer. Habe keine Ahnung ob dort alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, aber ein komisches Gefühl stellte sich bei mir jedenfalls ein. Und so habe ich dort ordentlich Lehrgeld bezahlt, also richtige, echte Kronenzettel |uhoh:

Am letzten Angeltag kam ich völlig genervt nach Hause. Nahm dann aber doch nochmal den Angelführer in die Hand, und fand dort Rødekro. Das sind nur 20 Fahrminuten von mir und so bin ich am Spätnachmittag dorthin gefahren, mit dem festen Vorsatz nicht mehr als 3 Stunden dort zu verbringen, egal ob etwas beißt oder nicht.

Dort angekommen habe ich mir in der Info-Hütte ein Ticket gekauft. Nötig ist das nicht, man kann auch einfach mit dem Auto an den See fahren und gleich anfangen zu angeln. Der Chef fährt regelmäßig seine Runde und man bezahlt dann direkt am See. Super ist, dass um jeden der 3 Seen ein Kiesweg ist. Man kommt mit dem Auto überall hin und das Schleppen der Ausrüstung beschränkt sich auf das Mindeste 

Habe jedoch vorher in der Hütte bezahlt und auf dänisch ein wenig Konversation gehalten, z.B. welcher See denn heute Erfolg versprechen könnte. Deutsch können die natürlich auch ...

Habe mich dann für See 3 entschieden. Die Seen sind wirklich sehr groß und ich hatte meine Bedenken, ob der Besatz ausreichend sein würde. Die Ufer sind vielfältig, von Strand mit flachem Wasser, bis steiler Böschung mit ordentlich Wassertiefe gleich am Rand. Durch Bäume und Sträucher ist der Ort außerdem windgeschützt, was man hier in Dänemark leider eher selten erleben darf.

Kaum ausgeworfen hatte ich gleich eine Forelle am Haken. Mein deutscher Angelnachbar hatte bisher noch kein Glück gehabt. Doch es kam noch besser: Innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten hatte ich schon 2 gefangen. Und kurz vor Ende der 3 Stunden habe ich dann den Größten mit 55 cm gefangen. Ein junger Däne, welcher zur Anlage gehörte war da gerade zufällig anwesend und half mir mit dem Kescher. Er sprach fließend Deutsch, ungewöhnlich für die jungen Leute, welche heutzutage allergisch auf Deutsch reagieren und lieber nur Englisch lernen. Mit ihm habe ich mich über die Anlage und den Besatz unterhalten.

Zum Schluss bin ich dann mit den 3 Fischen zur "Schlachterei" gefahren. Eine Hütte mit 4 Waschbecken, fließend Wasser und selbstverständlich konnte man mit dem Auto direkt davor halten. Sogar eine Küchenrolle stand bereit um die letzten Sauereien zu entfernen.

Ein Mitarbeiter war sogar bereit mir das Ausnehmen zu zeigen. 2 meiner 3 Fische hat er blitzschnell ausgenommen, dann hat er mir einen kleinen Jungen zurückgelassen, welcher peinlich genau darauf achtete, dass ich es mit dem Letzten nun alleine auch alles richtig machte.

Während es in Arrild eher eine Touristen-Massenabfertigung war, war die Atmosphäre in Rødekro geradezu familiär. Ich bin geradezu begeistert von meinen Erlebnissen dort und komme gerne wieder. Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass man auch dort, nicht immer 3 so große Fische in 3 Stunden fangen wird. Wäre auch nicht gut für mein kleines Gefrierfach 

Naja, ich will bloß sagen, dass Rødekro einfach klasse ist. Mit den Betreibern habe ich nichts zu tun! Das ist ein privater Erfahrungsbericht von mir, nicht mehr.

Wer dort ein Ferienhaus mietet bekommt übrigens erheblichen Rabatt auf das Angelticket.


----------



## leif88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: rodekro-fiskepark dänemark*

hi ich angel da immer an teich 2 und angel da mit einer grundmontage ich habe da aber auch schon einen aal gefangen der war 90cm groß (siehe album)


----------



## Ellerkalle (2. September 2013)

*AW: rodekro-fiskepark dänemark*

Hallo zusammen - gibt es neuere Berichte vom rodekro-fiskepark - am Besten aus 2013? ich schwanke derzeit zwischenUge Lystfiskeri og Camping und Rodekro-Fiskepark für die 2. Oktoberwoche Mo - Mi das soll als Basislager dienen - es soll auch noch zum Legoland gehen.
Da ich mit 2 Kindern (6 und 10) fahre ist derzeit Uge Lystfiskeri leicht in Front. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Der Goldaal (2. September 2013)

*AW: rodekro-fiskepark dänemark*

Also 2013 habe ich noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Aber den ausführlichen Beschreibungen von andreheise kann ich mich nur anschliessen. In Rödekrowird man echt nett, gut und fair behandelt. Bislang hatte erst immer Top Fische in einer sehr ordentlichen grösse. Ich habe zwar gehört, dass es nicht mehr ganz so sein soll, habe aber dies bezüglichkeine eigene Erfahrung.
Ich würde mich bis auf weiteres immer für Rödekro entscheiden. Zu mal die Zimmer und der Preis auch in Ordnung ist. Sollte es anders sein mittlerweile,Asche auf mein Haupt.

Die anzuwendenen Angeltechniken dürften unterschiedlich sein wie das Jahr Tage hat. Heute funktioniert das morgen jenes. Der Eine fängt so der Andere eben anders. Die Frage ist sicher "etwas" zu allgemein.

Wer mit der Familie Camping Urlaub macht, ist wohl bei Uge besser aufgehoben. Die schöneren Seen sind sicher in Rödekro.


----------



## Ellerkalle (4. September 2013)

*AW: rodekro-fiskepark dänemark*

Danke für das Posting - bin jetzt noch mehr unentschlossen. Sachet halt an Uge weil da auch was für Kinder ist. Aber ich mag halt auch schöne Gewässer die nich nur nach Fopu aussehen - Mir geht es in erster Linie um das Angeln - die Kinder wollen halt kein Schneider - da hilft ggf. der Kindersee in Uge.

Gruß, Kalle


----------

